# UK chihuahua people



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Just wanted to say " hello " too all the uk people who are owned by a chihahua/s :wave: 

Maybe one day we could have a uk chi people ( and dogs ) get together  

Anyway I'm Sara , aged 34 and live in Surrey ( about half hour from London ) 8) 

:wave: :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

PS Big Hello to all the non-uk chi people too :wave: :wave: 

( maybe one day some off us may meet up , you never know  )


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi Sara, well you know me ,im 47 and live in Essex.  Do you belong to chi meet up site?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

wow I would so love that too I am in Dudley in the West midlands :wave:


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Im in manchester :wave: 
i always get dead excitied meeting other uk chi owners! there so rare over here!
mia
x


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> Hi Sara, well you know me ,im 47 and live in Essex.  Do you belong to chi meet up site?


I'm not a member no .. I'd love to meet up with people and Chi's


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

When I get to the UK I will be in Leicestershire....would be great to meet up! :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Camilla King said:


> When I get to the UK I will be in Leicestershire....would be great to meet up! :wave:


That will be great  looking forward to it


----------



## Sweety (May 29, 2004)

Ohhh, count me in ... I'm in Herts and my Keeley would loooove to met you all  

sullysmum, whereabouts in Essex are you? Anywhere near to Bishops Stortford? :wave:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

[quote
sullysmum, whereabouts in Essex are you? Anywhere near to Bishops Stortford? :wave:[/quote] I know hertfordshire as have mums side family there but im in southend.


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

Hello! im kat from manchester! :wave:


----------



## Sweety (May 29, 2004)

> im in southend


Wow, I was there just yesterday.
Took my son to the Sea Aquarium and the adventure park.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats a coincidence.........Its getting better and better this year and last they are finally putting more money into it, about time.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Theres a London Chiahuahua meetup group?! If anyones interested!?!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> Theres a London Chiahuahua meetup group?! If anyones interested!?!


oh yeah i'd be interested , any info please


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

www.meetup.com

theres loads of meetup groups you can find in your area!  

http://chihuahua.meetup.com/33/

and that link is the chihuahua meetup in london! I think there next meetup is in 18 days! Febuary sometime!

Take a look! 

x


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

ive signed up for the manchester one!


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

lilChihuahua said:


> ive signed up for the manchester one!


are u guys by chance soccer fans or United fans


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

im near manchester to! i think i might join a group so i can let my chi (when i get him) socialise with other chis!


----------



## christopher (Jan 25, 2005)

*February Meet Up*

Hi guys! 

I am really excited about the Feb meet up - http://chihuahua.meetup.com/33/

Is London a bit of a mission for most people?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

If i can go by Gemmas email about the London chi meet up, no one has actually met up yet but really hoping they do this time, In my area but too far away.


----------



## christopher (Jan 25, 2005)

I know it is sad no one has made it yet! DEFO going to make it happen this month - even if it is just Gemma and I! LOL! We have planned a day out round the meet up. where do you live?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm REALLY keen to meet up with others  

(I can get to central London in about an hour  )


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: February Meet Up*



christopher said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am really excited about the Feb meet up - http://chihuahua.meetup.com/33/
> 
> Is London a bit of a mission for most people?



I can get to London on a Saturday afternoon NO problem ,
Just can't make it on the 12th :roll:


----------



## christopher (Jan 25, 2005)

I too have just had to grovel to Jemma who arranges the meet ups because I forgot i have a friend visiting from Toronto that weekend!! Will update you in case Jemma is good enough to change the date - fingers crossed - she is sooo cool I am sure she wont mind.

Where do you live?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

christopher said:


> I know it is sad no one has made it yet! DEFO going to make it happen this month - even if it is just Gemma and I! LOL! We have planned a day out round the meet up. where do you live?


 I live in Essex, but Funnily enough years ago used to live across the road to your Oscars breeder house,lol


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

christopher said:


> I too have just had to grovel to Jemma who arranges the meet ups because I forgot i have a friend visiting from Toronto that weekend!! Will update you in case Jemma is good enough to change the date - fingers crossed - she is sooo cool I am sure she wont mind.
> 
> Where do you live?


I'm in Kingston ( very near to Wimbledon ) where abouts are you ? 
I really wanna meet up ( sad I can't do 12th  ) hope to meet up on another date ?  

Sara xx


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I just realised most meet ups are in the morning  I work till 4pm and can't get to London till about 5pm :? maybe in the summer there may be all day / evening meet ups


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

hi everyone,
im jemma the organiser of the london meetup
fizzy mum i have changed the meetup to the 19th, can u make that meetup. we have 12 humans coming so far!! plus their babies!!! (thats if everyone turns up! if not me and chris will be there with our 3 pint sized pooches!!!!
i would love it if you could come!!!
also im sure we can have evening meetups in the summer, as sometimes its too hot for our pups to be outside in the blazing sun! so the evening would be a lot better.
im so excited for the febuary meetup!!! its going to be a very special chihuahua day!!!! lots of new friends or our special little ones!!!!
:wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi  nice to hear from you  
I'd love to come , the problem I have is not finishing work on a saturday till 4 pm and it'll take me about an hour to get to central London .. I REALLY REALLY wanna meet up with Chi's and Chi people ..

I really hope the sumer evening meet ups happen too as I'm really looking forward to it ( even though I'm sure my Fizzy will just bark at every other Chi :lol: ) 

Sara xx


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

oh by the way i'm Sara 8)


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

hi sara,
love your chi, love his little spotty face!!!!
i think it may be a bit late this month to meetup about 5 cause it will be dark by then. sorry.
maybe sundays may be better for meetps in the future!!!
in the summer evening meetups would be a lot better to keep our chi's out of the heat!! so that will definately be happening then but i think it may be a bit chilly in spring (even with their coats on!!!!)
maybe other members may not mind going for a meetup on sunday instead, im not sure. it will be something we will discuss on feb 19th.
i would love to meet fizzy, im sure vixen and him will get on great, they can just have barking competitions seeing who is the loadest!! she is a noisy little terror all the time!!! she likes everyone to know she may be 4lb but she had a huge voice!!!! and is boss!!!
jemma
ps are you a member of the meetup group already? i never know because people have strange usernames and it does not always show their names!!!
:wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks for your kind reply . Yeah I love my lads spotty face too  
He is so cute .. A summer meet up would be great for me , so looking forward to that loads  

No I'm not a member of the 'meetup group' I must get around to joining  just kinda short of time right now .. :roll: 

Fizzy says he'd love to meet vixen , and If your ever near Kingston , I do have my lad at work with me and we'd be happy to see you :wave: 

Looking forward to those summer meet ups big time  

' Sara & Fizzy D '


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

hope you get round to signing up soon!!! we need all the members we can get!!!!
i love that u take your dog to work with you!!! its such a great idea, i would love to do that. it means i could have chihuahua cuddles all day long!! never mind! i just get licked to death when i get home!!!!
i dont live in london at the mo i live in peterborough and am coming down to have a chi weekend!!!! i miss london and want to come back, i will in a few months hopefully if i have saved enough!!! but when i do we can have a little meetup if you or other memebrs cant get to the proper meetups!!
the locations will probably be changing every now so everyone has the opportunity to have a meetup near them. i know central london is far for most but i thought it was a good start for the first meetup!! so in future we may have a meetup in a kingston park so its easier for u to come
i know vixen will love fizzy!!! although i think beni her husband will be jealous!!!
jemma
ps i love knigston!! love the shopping!! i used to live in putney then in streatham and always did my shopping there!!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi, I will sign up asap PROMISE  

It's no problem for me to get to London ( I'm used to going into town  ) 
( when I'm not at work lol) and there are some great parks in London for us to show off our chis 8) Maybe a summer chi picnic (SP?) 

Anywhere is good for me  

Yeah there is some great shops in Kingston , I love it ( but then I do love spending money  ) 

" Sara & Fizzy D "


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

summer picnics sound great. 
me and chris have been talking about chihuahua picnics in the summer!!! imagine the fun!!!! and the attention we would get from passers by!!!!
you may have already met chris on chihuahua-people, he is oscars daddy!!!
i love the london parks!!! so many parks makes walkies more fun!! for me and the dogs!!
cant wait to come back. i miss london so much. im getting super excited when im down on the 19th!!!!!
hope to see you on meetup.com soon!!!!!
jemma :lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah have spoken to Chris ( not in the last few days :roll: , hope he is ok ? ) 

Hope to meet up soon :wave: :wave:


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

no me neither. he is being naughty and ignoring his chihuahua buddies!!!lol
we shall have to tell him off!!!!!
lol
:lol: 
so whats fizzy's naughtest habit?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Just signed up to meet.up  posting as ' fizzyangel ' 

As for my naughty lad well most of his naughty stuff is cute  
like steeling washing and running like mad so I can't catch him LOL 

Also I have a HUGE garden ( safe , all fenced but huge ) so before 
work in the mornings I take Fizzy to a small enclosed area f in 
my garden for a wee etc before we leave for work . He has learnt to make a run for it and escape into the big garden ! Yesterday I was 20 mins late for work as I could not catch him  little so & so  

xx


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

well done fizzy dave, you are a true little scamp!!!!
thats a good way of getting your mummy to stay with you in the garden instead of going to work!!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

j3mm4_uk said:


> well done fizzy dave, you are a true little scamp!!!!
> thats a good way of getting your mummy to stay with you in the garden instead of going to work!!!


and covering himself in MUD !!!!!!!  :lol:


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

oh dear, all over your lovely coat!!!
naughty boy,
vixen has a habit of walking through huge muddy puddles, then five minutes later when it starts to dry and get horrible she refuses to move and makes me carry her all the way home!!!! i get muddier than her.
see how she has me wrapped round her little finger!!!!
cant resist her though!!!
i now have the image of you chasing fizzy round hen garden and him getting mudder and muddier and laughing at u!!!!! cheeky little chihuahua
lol
:lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm sure he does laugh at me quite often  :lol:


----------

